

Ask PG: Can you fix the HN RSS feed? - esert

Until sometime yesterday (maybe a little earlier) HN RSS feed items had links to the submitted urls while there was a separate link to the comments. It was very convenient to check interesting items from an rss reader.<p>Now both of them linking to the comments and I can&#x27;t check the submitted link without first opening the comments.<p>Can we go back to the earlier rss feed style?
======
kogir
What reader are you using?

The feed complies with RSS 2.0[1]. Specifically, for each item:

    
    
      title: The HN title
      link: The submitted link
      comments: The HN comments link
      guid: unique per item
      description: html linking to comments
    

Since the link hasn't changed, I'm unsure why you're having problems.

[1]
[http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/rss/rss.html#hrelementsOfLtitem...](http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/rss/rss.html#hrelementsOfLtitemgt)

~~~
kogir
Oops, turns out that some readers used the guid instead of the link if it was
a URL. Fixed?

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Still broken for me using Google Reader.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
I just got a flood of updates in Reader that are dupes of what I had already
seen... but this time the links are correct. Not sure what's going on but I'm
happy to have my feed back to normal.

~~~
samspenc
Yes fixed for me as well!

------
esert
It seems feed items are back to normal now.

